# If you do not have an Avatar



## mugzy (Nov 21, 2018)

Bad news for you.... I have an hour to kill and I'm going to hand out a few of my choice!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 21, 2018)

That sounds fun!


----------



## mugzy (Nov 21, 2018)

El Gringo = El Chapo


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 21, 2018)

should be fun


----------



## German89 (Nov 21, 2018)

Who got hit?


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Nov 21, 2018)

Go ahead.. looking forward to seeing what you pick for me to


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2018)

flyingsquirrel said:


> Go ahead.. looking forward to seeing what you pick for me to



It aint gonna be Bullwinkle


----------



## Spongy (Nov 21, 2018)

flyingsquirrel said:


> Go ahead.. looking forward to seeing what you pick for me to



ahhhahahahahahaha


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 21, 2018)

Im not going to complain


----------



## mugzy (Nov 21, 2018)

Pretty cool skull and flames for Johngrover https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/28241-Juvetrope-HGH-Experience

Determined bringing the Trump avi https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12618-New-here

Bigjohnny … too easy https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/28239-Powerlifting-totals

Metfan4life I think that looks good on you.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 21, 2018)

admin said:


> El Gringo = El Chapo



Testing uno, dos, tres. Wi-Fi isn't as good in American prisons.


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Nov 22, 2018)

I love it....thanks


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 22, 2018)

Lulz.


I like my avatar though

LuLz lvl1000


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 22, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> Lulz.
> 
> 
> I like my avatar though
> ...


Yours is one of the best


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 22, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Yours is one of the best



If you only knew the whole story behind it.....

Hello SI.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 22, 2018)

Yep...I’ve done it!!! Lol


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 22, 2018)

Ruh ro, the avatar police got me.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 23, 2018)

I dig it......


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 23, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> I dig it......



had that as a screensaver years ago, cool pic


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 23, 2018)

Mine melted. This is all that is left.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 25, 2018)

Ummmmm, how did I wind up with what appears to be an alien duck..


----------



## Jin (Nov 25, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Ummmmm, how did I wind up with what appears to be an alien duck..



You didn't have an Avatar? Yep. Pretty sure that’s the reason.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 25, 2018)

I guess im forced to change it now.

Im going to look for something with tits.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 25, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> I guess im forced to change it now.
> 
> Im going to look for something with tits.



You win ........


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 9, 2018)

So I guess it would be stupid to point out I've already been here a day, avatarless?

Mods on another board made me a special needs Black girl with pigtails once, when what I really wanted was a ballerina.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 9, 2018)

rawdeal said:


> So I guess it would be stupid to point out I've already been here a day, avatarless?
> 
> Mods on another board made me a special needs Black girl with pigtails once, when what I really wanted was a ballerina.



I got you fam.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 9, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I got you fam.



You done good, Spongy


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 9, 2018)

LMAO ...... that was fast!  Now, every time I post, I will see that and become aroused.  THANK you!


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

You got a raw deal man.....


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 10, 2018)

How?  Looks just like my passport photo .....


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn im always late to the party.....


----------



## megaalex546 (Jan 29, 2019)

mugzy said:


> Bad news for you.... I have an hour to kill and I'm going to hand out a few of my choice!


 Are you still picking aviators I’m down


----------



## mugzy (Jan 31, 2020)

Have some time to kill, warning if you do not have an avatar you may or may not have one soon.... of my choice.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 31, 2020)

I’m still trying figure out how to post my own profile pic.


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2020)

Mugzy loves raspberry danish. Be worried. Be very worried.


----------



## white ape (Feb 1, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Have some time to kill, warning if you do not have an avatar you may or may not have one soon.... of my choice.



Please do, good sir.


----------



## German89 (Feb 1, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I’m still trying figure out how to post my own profile pic.


no. you can't change pesci


----------



## mugzy (Apr 15, 2020)

Coming around again..... :32 (1):


----------



## chandy (Apr 15, 2020)

welp guess i'm finally getting my initiation then :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2020)

chandy said:


> welp guess i'm finally getting my initiation then :32 (18):


Love it. 

Do.NOT. Change it. 

I'll be disappointed in you.


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 15, 2020)

Mugzy you found an actual picture of me! lol 

Honestly I thought I had an avatar since like week one on here but it only lets me see it when Im in my settings...but I like yours better :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 15, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> Mugzy you found an actual picture of me! lol
> 
> Honestly I thought I had an avatar since like week one on here but it only lets me see it when Im in my settings...but I like yours better :32 (20):




It is pretty sick


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 15, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> Mugzy you found an actual picture of me! lol
> 
> Honestly I thought I had an avatar since like week one on here but it only lets me see it when Im in my settings...but I like yours better :32 (20):




Need a Monster Energy Drink to go with your physique?


----------



## OakGin (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m digging mine. Thanks.


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 15, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Need a Monster Energy Drink to go with your physique?



I prefer Hooch


----------



## chandy (Apr 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> Love it.
> 
> Do.NOT. Change it.
> 
> I'll be disappointed in you.



shit i'd be disappointed in myself for changing it! mugzy did a great job!


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2020)

chandy said:


> shit i'd be disappointed in myself for changing it! mugzy did a great job!



Ahahahha that's what you look like in my head now


----------



## chandy (Apr 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> Ahahahha that's what you look like in my head now



oh lord if that's what i look like in ur head you're in for a treat if u ever see me.

dude looks like a greek god compared to me :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2020)

chandy said:


> oh lord if that's what i look like in ur head you're in for a treat if u ever see me.
> 
> dude looks like a greek god compared to me :32 (18):


ROTHLMFAO ahahahahahahaaaahahah

so you look like beetlejuice?


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> I prefer Hooch



You got a avi too


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 16, 2020)

German89 said:


> You got a avi too


Lol thanks germ. Thought I had an avi but never set up I guess


----------



## chandy (Apr 16, 2020)

German89 said:


> ROTHLMFAO ahahahahahahaaaahahah
> 
> so you look like beetlejuice?



pretty much man. i could be his twin :32 (11): i'm literally the forever alone memes


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 16, 2020)

lol tatlifter I didnt know you were 5%


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> Lol thanks germ. Thought I had an avi but never set up I guess


this is much better.

gives you... credibility


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 11, 2020)

Mugzy, you got me. Damn and, couldn’t get wifey to pose soon enough....


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 14, 2020)

I liked my staff chosen avatar so much that I never changed it.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 14, 2020)

Now it's like hide and seek... trying to find out what you set up.


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I liked my staff chosen avatar so much that I never changed it.



Totally thought that was you.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 6, 2020)

Time to pass out a few avatars for you that do not have one....


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 1, 2020)

If I didn't have one what would you have given me?


----------



## RandallC (Sep 1, 2020)

I'll take one if this is still a thing.

Mine is just some random weird anime thing


----------



## German89 (Sep 1, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> If I didn't have one what would you have given me?



eggplant emoji


----------



## j2048b (Sep 1, 2020)

Hahah nice peeps get avatar splatted...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2020)

German89 said:


> eggplant emoji



:32 (6):
Nooooooooooo


----------



## white ape (Sep 3, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> :32 (6):
> Nooooooooooo



seems like the right thing. Eggplant for you


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 5, 2020)

No no no no thank you


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2020)

Guess I got a new one too. :32 (18):


----------



## Trump (Sep 5, 2020)

I want one


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 5, 2020)

**** it do me up.


----------



## SloJoe (Sep 11, 2020)

If you have an extra one laying around, I'm all in


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 11, 2020)

Lol wtf you didn't like my papaya


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Lol wtf you didn't like my papaya



This one suits you better. :32 (20):


----------



## HH (Sep 11, 2020)

Still trying to figure out wtf my avatar is LOL


----------



## Trump (Sep 11, 2020)

Andre the Giant



HH said:


> Still trying to figure out wtf my avatar is LOL


----------



## SloJoe (Sep 12, 2020)

I was thinking Slopoke Rodregis  but what the hell!


----------



## SloJoe (Sep 12, 2020)

I remember him he was a wrestler way back in the day


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2020)

SloJoe said:


> I remember him he was a wrestler way back in the day



That’s Matsuko Deluxe.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 11, 2020)

Might need to update mine here now.. it's 7yrs old from when I joined lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 11, 2020)

#TheMatrix said:


> If you only knew the whole story behind it.....
> 
> Hello SI.




I remember reading a story that went along with it.


----------



## Carl T (Jan 4, 2021)

Daamn, I dont know how to get mine to display, but it's pretty good, trust me lol


----------



## Carl T (Jan 5, 2021)

Its better than I thought


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 2, 2021)

Carl T said:


> Its better than I thought



I like yours Carl;very much you. Did you grow up in the 80s with my little pony?


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 2, 2021)

Tatlifter said:


> Mugzy you found an actual picture of me! lol
> 
> Honestly I thought I had an avatar since like week one on here but it only lets me see it when Im in my settings...but I like yours better :32 (20):



Nice! We have a celebrity here - welcome Jens!


----------



## mugzy (Apr 2, 2021)

I never modify a profile that already has an avatar however its open game if you do not add one


----------



## Utm18 (Apr 3, 2021)

suprise me......


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 16, 2021)

Rhino99 said:


> I guess im forced to change it now.
> 
> Im going to look for something with tits.



And you delivered but don’t they know they are s’posed to share the schlong downstairs; not upstairs.


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 16, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I never modify a profile that already has an avatar however its open game if you do not add one



When I started my profile I placed an avatar on there, yet mine was changed anyways. It's all good though, I approve of the change.


----------



## Jin (Apr 16, 2021)

GymTeddy said:


> When I started my profile I placed an avatar on there, yet mine was changed anyways. It's all good though, I approve of the change.



“This is my boom stick!”


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 17, 2021)

I gotta start using the f*****g search bar.....


----------



## 69nites (Apr 17, 2021)

I know I used to have one, at this point I'm just waiting to be given one :32 (20):


----------



## Tiny (Apr 17, 2021)

69nites said:


> I know I used to have one, at this point I'm just waiting to be given one :32 (20):




Looks like ask and you shall receive baha


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 17, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Looks like ask and you shall receive baha



Is that YOU Tiny in your picture? I want to look like your Avatar, ha


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Is that YOU Tiny in your picture? I want to look like your Avatar, ha



Yes AND he promised me I would look like that once I got down to 230
 damn liar. We’ll see what I look like
in June....


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

Do the damage, give me a new avatar, mine is gettin old...


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Do the damage, give me a new avatar, mine is gettin old...



...and too small.


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Do the damage, give me a new avatar, mine is gettin old...



Sounds like work for the rookie!


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Sounds like work for the rookie!



BOOOOOO!!!!

I'm not authorized to.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 17, 2021)

I wish I knew who made my avatar because I would thank them.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 18, 2021)

Gibme one. I'm entitled


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Apr 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> BOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> I'm not authorized to.




Congrats on becoming a mod, well deserved.


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> “This is my boom stick!”



Not sure how to reply to that...  thank you? :32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2021)

GymTeddy said:


> Not sure how to reply to that...  thank you? :32 (19):



Army of darkness. It’s a fantastic movie. That’s where your avatar comes from.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 20, 2021)

I wanna play


----------



## Tiny (Apr 22, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Is that YOU Tiny in your picture? I want to look like your Avatar, ha



It is man thank you. Honestly would not look nearly as good if not for this community so, cheers to you guys

Here you go. Weigh nothing (prob 200) but people stare 
View attachment 11892


----------



## Tiny (Apr 22, 2021)

Jin said:


> Yes AND he promised me I would look like that once I got down to 230
> damn liar. We’ll see what I look like
> in June....




Jin is good at being modest


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 22, 2021)

Tiny said:


> It is man thank you. Honestly would not look nearly as good if not for this community so, cheers to you guys
> 
> Here you go. Weigh nothing (prob 200) but people stare
> View attachment 11892



holy sh*t dude. You put 95% of the men on earth to shame - that’s a lot of hard work with a well-earned result man. Inspiring!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 23, 2021)

Tiny said:


> It is man thank you. Honestly would not look nearly as good if not for this community so, cheers to you guys
> 
> Here you go. Weigh nothing (prob 200) but people stare
> View attachment 11892



Impressive. They say that it’s the quiet ones that do the most damage. True to that!


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 23, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> holy sh*t dude. You put 95% of the men on earth to shame - that’s a lot of hard work with a well-earned result man. Inspiring!



You mean 99.9%

that physique is top tier. Gosh, the dysmorphia you cause


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 23, 2021)

dted23 said:


> You mean 99.9%
> 
> that physique is top tier. Gosh, the dysmorphia you cause


Smh. You said it Dted. What a dick

Tiny, 99.9% maybe even more.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 23, 2021)

Tiny said:


> It is man thank you. Honestly would not look nearly as good if not for this community so, cheers to you guys
> 
> Here you go. Weigh nothing (prob 200) but people stare
> View attachment 11892



You’re a friggin badass brother!! Respect!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 24, 2021)

dted23 said:


> You mean 99.9%
> 
> that physique is top tier. Gosh, the dysmorphia you cause





MrInsensitive said:


> Smh. You said it Dted. What a dick
> 
> Tiny, 99.9% maybe even more.



sorry  y’all are right!!


----------



## Tiny (Apr 25, 2021)

Let me bring myself back to earth here guys

A year ago I was over weight and had my marriage engagement fall apart. This forum got me motivated to get back in the damn gym and regain my confidence. 
Some of you are where I was a year ago. Keep at it, and you’ll be where I’m at now.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 25, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Let me bring myself back to earth here guys
> 
> A year ago I was over weight and had my marriage engagement fall apart. This forum got me motivated to get back in the damn gym and regain my confidence.
> Some of you are where I was a year ago. Keep at it, and you’ll be where I’m at now.



thats incredible dude! You should post some progress pics of your journey. Well done and thank you!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 25, 2021)

Jin I just saw mine... lmfao!


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 26, 2021)

Posting to see if I got avi now


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Posting to see if I got avi now



you deserve it.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jul 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> you deserve it.



Fuking beautiful


----------



## mugzy (Sep 21, 2021)

Sorry I have 30 minutes to kill......


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 21, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Sorry I have 30 minutes to kill......



Change ‘em up Boss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mugzy (Nov 17, 2021)

I have about 20 minutes before a conference call..... lets see who doesn't have an avatar.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 17, 2021)

It's mostly the very new people that don't have one yet.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 17, 2021)

give them my little pony or star dust...or something like that. LOL


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> give them my little pony or star dust...or something like that. LOL



Jem lol


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 18, 2021)

I was wondering where that came from.. thanks @mugzy.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 18, 2021)

It's a quaint custom that seems to amuse the Staff.  Atm I'm on my 3rd Staff-assigned avi, but if you don't see an old Arnold movie poster when you read this it will mean someone took this post as a personal affront and changed it.

Memo to whomever:   don't waste a lot of time searching the Net for something cute.  My first avi was a pink dancing ballerina.  I left that for a year or two, didn't bother me then, and nothing you'd find now will either.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 18, 2021)

@mugzy I want to see how creative (or just mean) you are. Hit me with your best avatar.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 18, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> @mugzy I want to see how creative (or just mean) you are. Hit me with your best avatar.


 I love it


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 18, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> I love it


Lol you asked he delivered!!!


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 18, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Lol you asked he delivered!!!


Sure as shit, he delivered a good one


----------



## Joliver (Nov 18, 2021)

We need some sort of "best avatar" competition. 🤔


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2021)

Joliver said:


> We need some sort of "best avatar" competition. 🤔


@Pinkbear wins  🤣


----------



## Joliver (Nov 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> @Pinkbear wins  🤣



Oh god...I had forgotten until you said that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2021)

find mindlesswork a proper avi  mugzy ...A squid would do nicely


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 18, 2021)

i like the one @mugzy assigned to @Janoy Cresva last year.  He liked it so much he still has the ghey ballet dancer


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> find mindlesswork a proper avi  mugzy ...A squid would do nicely


Lmao mine is just fine so Ted Bundy's pic would fit you perfectly hahahaha!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Lmao mine is just fine so Ted Bundy's pic would fit you perfectly hahahaha!


Come on your pretty squided up .. why not a squid mindless tell me ?


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Come on your pretty squided up .. why not a squid mindless tell me ?


Lol just messin' with ya.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 18, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Lol just messin' with ya.


Ya your really messing me with ...


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I have about 20 minutes before a conference call..... lets see who doesn't have an avatar.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 18, 2021)

Valdosta said:


>


I'm jealous, at least you got a strongman avatar, I got a fat midget


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> I'm jealous, at least you got a strongman avatar, I got a fat midget


My maxes are weak af tho but eh i'll take it. mayne i'll put an actual avatar at some point


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 18, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> My maxes are weak af tho but eh i'll take it. mayne i'll put an actual avatar at some point


keep it, let it become you.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

@weightlossburn needs an avatar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

